# NTI Matrix



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Any experience out there with the NTI Matrix? It integrates DHW, Air handler, HRV, and 90% AF Boiler into one unit.

Just curious,
D'S


----------



## scriptures4life (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey d's,

I am investigating this one too. I did see this article on the Matrix at CCHT ccht-cctr.gc.ca/obj/docs/newsletter/fall_2010.pdf
Worth a read!
"Enbridge Gas Distribution wanted to find out how the performance of NY Thermal Inc.’s IMS (trade name: Matrix 100V) compared to that of traditional systems. They contracted Natural Resources Canada’s CanmetENERGY to conduct the analysis at the CCHT.

"Over the course of a year at the CCHT, with all systems equipped with electronically commutated blower motors (ECM), the IMS would use the least energy: 7% less than the tested furnace based system, and 14% less than the tested combination based system. Looking at seasonal performance, the IMS would use the least energy for 310 days of the year, while the furnace based system would use the least energy on the coldest 55 days of the year, and the combination system would use the most energy on all days of the year. The difference between the Combination+ and IMS performance is partially a result of the intelligent IMS control varying the water loop temperature and fan speed to gain efficiencies at lower space heating loads. Results from this comparison therefore show that the IMS is an energy saving alternative to typical residential systems currently being installed in Canadian houses."

Let us know if you install one. I am seriously considering it for a retrofit house project.


----------

